# The Gate Schedule



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

January
16th Points Race #1
20th Practice
23rd Closed
27th Practice
30th Club Race #2

February

3rd Practice
6th Points Race #2
10th Practice
13th Closed
17th Practice
20th Club Race #3
24th Practice
27th Points Race #3

March

3rd Practice
6th Closed
10th Practice
13th Club Race #4
17th Closed St Patrick's Day
20th Points Race #4
24th Practice
27th Closed
31st Pratice

April

3rd Club Race #5
7th Practice
10th Points Race #5
14th Practice
17th Cub Race #6
21st Practice
24th Points Race #6 Awards and Party :hat: 
28th Closed

May

1st Closed
3rd Closed
10th Practice
17th Club Race
24th Practice
31st Club Race

All Practice nights are from 5:30 PM till 10:30 PM. Doors open at 8:00 AM on Sundays for racing.

-from Jim 

NOT on NORCAR web site

​


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

So are they closed on the 23 of Jan since that is our next points race there????


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OH well -- do another race at HobbyTown on the 21st...I think they are open!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Go figure ??? I sent a email to Jimmy if they are closed we can go to HT I guess.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Go figure ??? I sent a email to Jimmy if they are closed we can go to HT I guess.


HT is racing on both January 21 & January 28. Since I know people might have made arrangements to race at The Gate on the 23rd, I can be at HT and run a BRP's only race. Since I don't know if you can contact everyone that might go there, we might need to post a sign on there door directing them back to HT. We could start a little later to accommodate people traveling back and forth. We just can't have unhappy racers!

LMK by e-mail at [email protected]


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Bob will have to see what goes down !!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*WOW :thumbsup: * -- a BRP only race...we will be in and out in 2 hours! That would ROCK!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes it would !!!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> *WOW :thumbsup: *-- a BRP only race...we will be in and out in 2 hours! That would ROCK!!!


:jest: MAYBE, seems like our BRP summer races take a little longer! :jest:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

That was the CRAZY DBL Headers!!!! Take out the lunch hour -- adding in all the racers info and stuff --- we could be done in 2 hours!!!!


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

*Revised Schedule*

Sorry about that guys, I thought I had it all right the first time but I'm glad you guys caught my mistake. Here is the revised schedule. I think its right!


January
16th Points Race #1
20th Practice
23rd Club Race #2, BRP Points Race
27th Practice
30th Club Race #3

February

3rd Practice
6th Points Race #2, BRP Points Race
10th Practice
13th Closed
17th Practice
20th Club Race #4
24th Practice
27th Points Race #3

March

3rd Practice
6th Closed
10th Practice
13th Club Race #5
17th Closed St Patrick's Day
20th Points Race #4
24th Practice
27th Closed
31st Pratice

April

3rd Club Race #6
7th Practice
10th Points Race #5
14th Practice
17th Cub Race #7
21st Practice
24th Points Race #6 Awards and Party :hat: 
28th Closed

May

1st Closed
3rd Closed
10th Practice
17th Club Race
24th Practice
31st Club Race

All Practice nights are from 5:30 PM till 10:30 PM. Doors open at 8:00 AM on Sundays for racing.

Thanks,
Jim


----------

